# Swivel Seat Ladder Stands w/rails



## Todd E (Sep 11, 2005)

My dad picked these up from a guy who makes them. They come in 10' sections and ratchet strap to the tree. I hope to put this one on a transmission line/clearcut edge. It will be a total of 30' high. Should be able to see the world.   One on right is 10' upper section for a thicket and one on left is 20' for more open areas.


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 11, 2005)

*looks like what the docor ordered*

Just be careful combining the sections for that kind of height,the stress compounds with each section.....be safe.....


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 11, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.  30 feet is a little high for a ladder to me.  Good looking stands though.


----------



## SCPO (Sep 12, 2005)

todd
does the 30' ladder stand have a brace that goes from ladder to tree about half way up. this keeps stand from bowing in middle. be sure that it is connected to tree before you climb. in fact all 3 of your stands need this brace


----------



## broadhead (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably need a brace for each section for that  height.


----------



## SCPO (Sep 12, 2005)

i agree. i was putting up a strong built 15' ladder stand a couple years ago and got in a hurry a forgot to put center brace. as i was on top and reached around tree to hook strap, ladder bowed in middle an broke. i hit ground head first. both arms and face eat up by pine bark. hurt shoulder and right hip. this was because of my stupidty i admit. just don't want it to happen to someone else.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2005)

No way I'd climb one of those! I like hunting to much to end it by climbing something like that.


----------



## broadhead (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't have a problem climbing a stand at any height as long as it is braced and secured well. I must admit that a climber would be more comfortable to me at 30'.


----------



## LJay (Sep 14, 2005)

A little advice. Place couple of bricks or a concrete cap block between the bottom step and the ground. When the ground gets wet, the ladder tends to sink under your weight. With the top strapped to the tree, It may come apart at the sections. (I had that happen luck was with me and I had no serious injuries)


----------



## Todd E (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the concerns.

Have PT 2x4's that go under legs, stands have stand off braces every five feet(this is where we attach ratchets to tree), and setting section has two stand off braces. I've climbed into one of these thirty foot high on occasions and there is no movement. I'll have to show you what it looks like set up and camoed with a blind.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2005)

LJay said:
			
		

> A little advice. Place couple of bricks or a concrete cap block between the bottom step and the ground. When the ground gets wet, the ladder tends to sink under your weight. With the top strapped to the tree, It may come apart at the sections. (I had that happen luck was with me and I had no serious injuries)




LJay,
I'd recommend putting pins or at least bolts through each side on each section so that there is no way for the sections to come apart.  My ladder stands actually came with pins for that very reason.


----------



## raghorn (Sep 14, 2005)

Is that a Black Panther in the background of the pic........


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2005)

Raghorn beat me to it.


----------

